# Best way to fillet SteelHead?



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone got any tried and true methods they can recommend? First one I did was a bit of a challenge. Bones were a bit different than I'm used to.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Only done it once, cut through the bones and then make a V cut to cut them straight out of the filet. I hear they're good smoked, but I just don't believe they're good any way you cook them. 

It's a good thing you didn't ask how to cook them, cause you would for sure get the old joke about cooking on the plank......and then eat the plank and not the fish.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Steelhead is good to eat if you cook it right. The way I have done it in the past that worked well is not to fillet it, but to cut it into steaks after you cut the guts out of it. Clean the guts out, then cut it into 1-2" steaks from the spine down to the stomach. Wrap each steak in tin foil with butter, seasoning, and some lemon and throw it on the grill.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I have filleted them like silver bullets. I have never had them smoked but have soaked the fillets in milk overnight then let them soak in orange juice and honey and then basted them and it turned out pretty good. I do like fish though and a little bit of a fishy taste does not bother me. They are tough to fillet but try it like sb said and you should be alright.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

I do it like they do brook trout. First gut and clean out all the spinal fluid under water. Next cut off the head at an angle right behind the fin by the gills. Cut from the stomach at an angle up to the head something like this >-----/->. Next start at the anal and cut down to the tail so you can flatten out the fish. Youll have to come up one side by the tail so you can flatten it out. Now up at the head cut the spine out in a V shape cutting through the ribs. Your goal is to cut the spine out in one piece. Once this is done now you can really flatten the fish out and youll want to cut under each of the rib cage and get them out. This is like a fillet cut. Once you get the first part of the rib cage up you can hold it up while you cut underneath, do this on both sides. Now cut off the belly fat and then the tail and you have basically a whole trout. There will be a few little bones that you can pull out with needle nose or the hemostats you use to remove a hook.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Skin them with a pair of catfish pliers is the best way!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

For best results: First bleed the fish right away after catching it so the heart pumps as much of the internal blood out of the fish through the gills. (do this but snipping the gils on each side and place back into the water) You will notice a huge difference when filleting the fish and in taste. Fillet like you would any other fish except you need to slice/cut through the Y bone that most other fish do not contain. I found using an electric fillet knife does the best job. Later you can do one of two things...pick out each "Y" bone with a pair of needle nose pliers or what I like to do is easily remove them after smoking or cooking since the meat shrinks and the bones are more exposed. I typically grille my steely fillets for that nice smokey flavor, therefore I NEVER skin them.....cook skin down on the grille with your favorite spices until flakey, remove and enjoy! Good Luck! 

IMO, steelhead are as good eating as any other fish out there as long as the preperation is done right and they are eaten fresh!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with what Shutupnfish said. I usually smoke a fish or 2 a season.


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

If you keep the fish alive as long as possible before you bleed it out the meat will be better. I normally bleed them about fifteen to 20 minutes before leaving the river. After you get them to your vehicle get them on ice as quick as possible.


----------

